# Duenne Rahmen bei Tabellen



## emkey (22. Mai 2002)

Huhu
Ihr kennt bestimmt die Moeglichkeit "duenne Rahmen" bei Tabellen (und Zellen) durch das verschachteln zweier Tabellen hervorzurufen.
Ich habe mich gefragt ob es nicht moeglich ist alleine mit CSS solche duennen Rahmen zu erzeugen?
Also nicht nur um die Tabellen rum sondern auch um die einzelnen Zellen.

Ich wuerde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen koenntet.


-emkey


----------



## ex:change (23. Mai 2002)

Am besten machst Du Tabelle in Tabelle, weil das sogar im ollen Netscape 4.x funzt.
Wenn Du nen Rahmen um die einzelnen Zellen haben willst einfach bei der inneren Tabelle *cellspacing="1"* setzen.


----------



## Avariel (23. Mai 2002)

Das ging glaube ich irgendwie so:


> td {border:1px red solid; }


----------

